# Mount Snow 3-6-11



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2011)

Super soft hero snow, very comfortable temps, and mandatory gore-tex and/or trash bags! Supposed to switch to snow this evening with 2-4" by morning - the base is holding up well, and about the only damage being done is that people keep taking all the snazzy looking new posters up all over the baselodge announcing the new bubble 6 pack for next season! :lol:


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Super soft hero snow, very comfortable temps, and mandatory gore-tex and/or trash bags! Supposed to switch to snow this evening with 2-4" by morning - the base is holding up well, and about the only damage being done is that people keep taking all the snazzy looking new posters up all over the baselodge announcing the new bubble 6 pack for next season! :lol:



Sounds exciting. Though, I'd still like a new lift over at North Face or Sunbrook to try to disperse the crowds more


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Super soft hero snow, very comfortable temps, and mandatory gore-tex and/or trash bags! Supposed to switch to snow this evening with 2-4" by morning - the base is holding up well, and about the only damage being done is that people keep taking all the snazzy looking new posters up all over the baselodge announcing the new bubble 6 pack for next season! :lol:



You're a better man than I....I don't think I can bear the rain on the slopes.  :beer:


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 6, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> You're a better man than I....I don't think I can bear the rain on the slopes.  :beer:



Neither could my husband and son. Made a couple runs over at Carinthia and then headed back out.  6 cars in the lot at 9am.  Thin spots starting to show up on Nitro.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2011)

Mitz and I went to Keene. Stocked up on beer and wine while we were there. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2011)

mlkrgr said:


> Sounds exciting. Though, I'd still like a new lift over at North Face or Sunbrook to try to disperse the crowds more



No new lift in sunbrook until the west lake snowmaking project is done and snowmaking is increased to 100% back there (hopefully in another year or two). IMHO, the 7 minute fixed grip, knee recovery ride the Northface is fine! Especially as I get older and appreciate the few.extra minutes of recovery time!


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 6, 2011)

North Face lifts are only annoying to me when there are no bumps and a run down takes around a minute.  You get down and is like "dang I just got off this thing".

Still, I think I'd rather see a Sunbrook upgrade first.


----------



## RISkier (Mar 6, 2011)

If they are able to upgrade the lifts and snowmaking in the Sunbrooke area and put in an upgraded lift in the North Face area the place will really be rockin'. It won't all happen at once but I think Peaks is really doing a terrific job at Mt. Snow.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> No new lift in sunbrook until the west lake snowmaking project is done and snowmaking is increased to 100% back there (hopefully in another year or two).



Well THAT'S a bummer.  Thought the two lifts were both going in this summer.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 6, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Well THAT'S a bummer.  Thought the two lifts were both going in this summer.




A High Speed Quad for one trail with snowmaking would not be very smart. The Sunbrook Quad sucks but I am happy to see this until they get more snowmaking. The biggest problem they have had which pisses everyone off is the lines out of the Main Base.

Can't please everyone but the 6 pack is the right move for the first replacement. I hope I can get my hands on one of the old Yankee Clipper chairs, although I have no idea how I will transport it!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> A High Speed Quad for one trail with snowmaking would not be very smart. The Sunbrook Quad sucks but I am happy to see this until they get more snowmaking. The biggest problem they have had which pisses everyone off is the lines out of the Main Base.
> 
> Can't please everyone but the 6 pack is the right move for the first replacement. I hope I can get my hands on one of the old Yankee Clipper chairs, although I have no idea how I will transport it!



I heard from a very, very, very, very reliable source who was sitting next to me at the bar at The Last Chair tonight that some of the old chairs from #11 will be up for sale later this year - price still tbd based on the market scrap metal price at that time - i'm hoping that after tonight i'm already a few beers and a glass of wine closer to getting a chair for my back deck  :lol:


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 9, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> A High Speed Quad for one trail with snowmaking would not be very smart. The Sunbrook Quad sucks but I am happy to see this until they get more snowmaking. The biggest problem they have had which pisses everyone off is the lines out of the Main Base.



I guess after the past few years of never using the summit lift, my thinking is distorted.  We are so accustomed to taking Canyon up and over to the NF and using the Sunbrook Quad or the Sundance Triple to get back over from Carinthia or ski the trails on the front.  Unless the crowds are incredibly light, I avoid the main base area except to come in for lunch.  With the new 6 pack, I guess we won't really need to do that anymore.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 9, 2011)

I am the same way, which is too bad because there are a lot of runs that I would love to ski on the front oddly enough. I usually lose most of my day riding Sundance, Ego or the Local.

Speaking of which, I wonder how the 6 pack is going to effect these lifts? I assume Ego will run per usual when there are races - but when the Grand Summit is going to be overflow, Ego will be double overflow. Sundance could get a crap shoot, could run the same, could run less. Once they get more snowmaking in that pod I bet it will become pretty popular.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 9, 2011)

My wife and I get our main face runs in during the "Golden Hour" between 8 & 9   After that, we lap the fixed grips for most of the day.


----------

